# A leash for hedgehogs?



## feeris

Has anyone ever thought about the idea of a leash safe for a hedgehog? One day i had a dream about one and I wanted to know if it was possible to make a leash that wont choke a hedgehog or hurt it. Maybe a harness or something but wouldn't it be fun to go on a walk with ur hedgehog? I know the temperature thing is dangerous but what if the heat was just right outside one day? And you put little boots on ur hedgehog and strapped him in a leash. You guys would probaly think this is dangerous for a hedgehog and I know that this would be something more fit for a dog. But anythings possible


----------



## Nancy

Collars and harnesses aren't really safe for a hedgehog. To make it tight enough that hedgie cannot escape from, if he balls up or quills up, it is then too tight and can cause injury. Some people have tried, but it's risky.


----------



## gogrnny1955

You would be better off not doing this.
Birds of prey have been known for grabbing small dogs while out on a leash
with their owner.
One story I read was like this; the owner was able to get the dog from the bird 
by hitting the bird,later she was threatened by the fish and game because the bird was a protected bird.
Go figure.
:evil:


----------



## feeris

Hmm what about going on a walk with your hedgehog in a wagon with an.... umbrella? :lol:


----------



## feeris

Birds of prey have been known for grabbing small dogs while out on a leash
with their owner.
There's not that many birds around where I live ... just cars and lots of dogs. But i guess what you say could happen. :roll:


----------



## moxieberry

Just carry them - in your hands or in a carry-bag. We take Archimedes everywhere, no leash necessary.


----------



## Kendra

I saw someone selling a hedgehog harness and leash on kijiji and couldn't help but laugh. I can't ever see my little girl actually walking down the sidewalk in a straight line.


----------



## moxieberry

Kendra said:


> I saw someone selling a hedgehog harness and leash on kijiji and couldn't help but laugh. I can't ever see my little girl actually walking down the sidewalk in a straight line.


Yeah, it's not like they'd be very agreeable to walking on a leash. For hedgehogs, a leash would be kind of a lazy way of keeping them from getting away when you have them out. Better to just find something to use as a pen. A basic kiddy pool is perfect and only costs $10 or so.

Another thing is that their bodies aren't really built in a way that makes sense for a harness. They don't have distinct shoulders, and a harness wouldn't be comfortable with them because of their quills.


----------



## lehaley

My boyfriend has made comments (jokingly, I hope) about trying to make Felix some type of leash. I usually just look at him like he's insane and say "If you can get something on him without getting horrendously quilled, more power to you" :lol: I know he's all talk and no action. He's still skittish about even holding Felix without a blanket or towel.


----------

